# Magnesium & Nausea---Please Help



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I am usually C with occasional bouts of D. I decided to try Magnesium to help with the C about a month ago. Since then, I have been noticing a general queasy feeling and some intense bouts of nausea and vomiting. This nausea seems to correspond to the time I started taking the Magnesium. I have not changed anything else I have been taking. I am under tons of stress but nausea is not a typical response for me to stress. I strongly doubt I'm pregnant (and if this is what morning sickness is like, I doubt I will ever be







). I intend to stop taking magnesium for awhile to test if it causing my nausea but has anyone else had problems with this? What about the magnesium could cause nausea?It will be a shame if magnesium is what is causing my nausea since it seems to help with my C.Any similar experiences or other ideas would be very welcome right now.Thanks!P.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know other mineral supplements can cause stomach upset.Try taking a different formualation (the second word is differnet Magnesium Oxide, Magnesium Citrate...sometimes different formulas work better for some people than others).Try spliting the dose up.Try taking it with food if you usually don't.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2001)

Hello. Just wondering what time of day that you take your magnesium and how high of dose. I take mine right before bed and I am not on a very high dosage. I have been lucky without any nausea and with good results with my C. Thanks all to this BB. Good Luck to you. Chris


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I usually take my dose somewhere after dinner and before bed. I need to check how strong it is but I don't recall it being a very high dose. I have noticed the days after I have forgotten to take it, I was feeling better regarding the nausea.When I have taken it (especially multiple days in succession), the morning nausea has been really bad and some days I have stayed queasy all day. I have also noticed since taking the magnesium, I feel extra queasy just before a BM after and the queasiness subsides some once my system is cleaned out.Perhaps I will try cutting the pills in half.It is very frustrating to NOT be able to take the C remedies without side effects.I can say I have much more sympathy for pregnant women now. Ick!P.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I take Magnesium, more for my mitral valve prolapse symtoms than for the IBS, but I definately take it with food; as vitamin supplements can upset the stomach. I cut the 250 mg tablet in half and take one in the morning and one with dinner. It does help with C, sometimes when my IBS changes to loose stools I have to stop the Magnesium for a day or two.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've not heard of magnesium causing nausea but that sure doesn't mean it couldn't occur. Weird things happen all the time. But what I'm wondering is your statement"I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant". Does that mean there is the possibility? Cause it can sure make you feel sick as a dog. I only had mild nausea but it was enough.Maybe you could find out for sure if you're pg? I take 1000mg (do not recommend for anyone else without doctor's OK), but I take it right before bed.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

The mag will make me nauseous if I don't take it with food and continue to drink water afterwards. I take mine in the morning with breakfast or lunch.I'd try different times of day and with food to see if that helps or a different type of mag like k mentioned before cutting it out completely.Ty


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

The magnesium I take is made by Spring Valley.It contains dibasic calcium phosphate 47mgmagnesium oxide 133mg and zinc gluconate 5mg.I've used zinc before without ill effect.I assumed this would be a small enough dose of everything to not make me sick.I did not take any yesterday and this morning I am feeling 10x's better.P.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

That's frustrating. Sure hope you can find a way to take it without it making you feel so bad.Here's whats in my mag (it's GNC brand):Magnesium Oxide and Magnesium GluconateDicalcium PhosphateCelluloseTy


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I find if I take too much I get really bad heartburn and an upset stomache. I have three different bottles 1 at 250 mg, one 100 mg and one 50 mg. This way I alter my dosage. I still havn't found the exact right amount for me yet so generally I alter it depening on how much I think I need.Jamieson Vitamins sell the smaller 100 and 50 mg doses.Maybe your just taking too much.Good luck!


----------

